
Everything You Wanted to Know About Blockchains (Part 2/2) - ern
https://unwttng.com/what-is-bitcoin-ethereum
======
ern
This is a follow up to: [https://unwttng.com/what-is-a-
blockchain](https://unwttng.com/what-is-a-blockchain) previously discussed at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15497729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15497729)

